# Sending Parcel from Spain to Poland



## renlis (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm moving to Poland in one month and need to send some extra baggage via mail but the Spanish Correos is expensive. Does anyone know an alternative way of sending my clothes over there that might be cheaper? Thank you


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

How about DHL, SEUR or MRW, parcel firms ?

DHL | Spain | English ( English )

SEUR - Servicio Urgente De Transportes (You can choose language @ top of page )


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

my personal recommendation would always be DHL, i have used them a few times to send stuff to and from uk/spain. they are very fast and the service is trackable every step of the way from the moment it is collected until delivery, they are not the cheapest but I believe they offer various levels of service so if you are not in a hurry see if they do a slower service.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

renlis said:


> I'm moving to Poland in one month and need to send some extra baggage via mail but the Spanish Correos is expensive. Does anyone know an alternative way of sending my clothes over there that might be cheaper? Thank you


Witaj, it depends on the weight & volume involved. The couriers are quite expensive but if you google 'spedycia (or transport or przeprowadzka) polska hiszpania' you'll find a few Companies that may be able to help.


----------



## renlis (Jun 10, 2010)

JBODEN said:


> Witaj, it depends on the weight & volume involved. The couriers are quite expensive but if you google 'spedycia (or transport or przeprowadzka) polska hiszpania' you'll find a few Companies that may be able to help.


Dzieki, that actually helped a lot. As for DHL, from what I researched...it was expensive, as were other parcel currier's. Thank you for your help


----------

